# Windows 7 can't find my card reader



## mistressdebb (Mar 30, 2011)

The brand name of my card reader is "Ritmo". 

It used to work fine until I installed windows 7 on my computer. Now the system can't pick it up. The light comes on when I insert the card in the reader but that's all what happens.

I am guessing I may need to install drivers but I don't know what exact ones as I don't know the model of the card reader and I don't know where to find the drivers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Have you checked the 'Computer' window to make sure there are no new drive icons there reprenting each slot on the card reader? (I ask that because it may simply be that Windows 7 is not popping up a "what do you want to do" box, even though the device might be working.

If that's not the issue, you'll search in vain for drivers for a card reader as they are 'generic' storage devices which use the driver built in to Windows 7. A more well-known brand of reader may well fix the problem -- mine a 'Trust' model & works fine on Windows 7.


----------

